# Post counter not incrementing



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I have received a couple of reports from members. They say that their post counters have not changed for six months, although they posted meanwhile.

I ran a maintenance program bringing all counters to their current actual level.
Many of you will probably see your message count decreasing. That is because some threads have been pruned or deleted.

If you have general comments, please reply here. Any private issues via PM; thanks.


----------

